# will chevy silverado 1500 V6 work?



## Indycrew (Oct 28, 2009)

We're thinking about taking our snow removal in-house and have a nice/spare Chevy Silverado 1500/V6 that we are going to outfit with new plow and 2 cu yd hopper salt spreader. We have a total of approx 8 acres of parking lot in close proximity. we plan to plow from 2" to 6" of snow and any deeper than that our heavy equip will take over. do you foresee and issues with this setup and will it be sufficient to take care of the lots? any answers will help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

4X4?

V-6 would work 2 wheel drive might be an issue.


----------



## Indycrew (Oct 28, 2009)

my mistake, it is a 4x4


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the front end for its weight capacity, maybe you have to add timbrens or upgrade the T-bars. Add 500lbs ballast and go for it. I'd try to avoid pushing more them abotu 4 inches or you could find yourself having to use low range. If you hae equipment why not a box pusher on a skid steer?


----------



## Indycrew (Oct 28, 2009)

our skid steerer's are usually on construction sites and only available in case of heavy snow or i would leave them on site and use exclusively. My vendor that is giving me a quote to outfit our truck is proposing a BOSS 7'6 std duty steel plow pkg, Swenson Poly Hawk Spreader w/electric power, and TRUXXX front/rear lift & level kit and B&M transmission cooler.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

That spreader is going to put quite a strain on the suspension/drivetrain. If you put a plow on that is meant to fit it, you should be OK with the suspension modifications stated in the post above. IMO the spreader would be asking for trouble.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A two yard spreader is not realistic for that truck. You will need to beef the suspension front and rear, for sure. Probably upgrading the torsion bars would be wise. AirLift or something similar in the back. But that 10 bolt rear is not going to last long supporting 4 tons.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

2COR517;843173 said:


> A two yard spreader is not realistic for that truck. AirLift or something similar in the back.


He could use the plow to hold the front end down!! Balast only backwards


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

geeeeeeeze, my 2 yarder is a lot for my f450 when its heaped, i couldnt imagine a 1500 chevy!! those tires better be solid rubber to hold up...

its bad enough trying to plow with 1000 pounds of salt bags in the back of my k2500 with a 305

it didnt take long before my flywheel bolts sheared off from trying to move that weight back and forth, since putting a new flywheel on i havent loaded it while plowing

good luck, a plow is ok, a poly 7.5-er but any more and i think youre asking for trouble down the line


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Indycrew;843161 said:


> our skid steerer's are usually on construction sites and only available in case of heavy snow or i would leave them on site and use exclusively. My vendor that is giving me a quote to outfit our truck is proposing a BOSS 7'6 std duty steel plow pkg, Swenson Poly Hawk Spreader w/electric power, and TRUXXX front/rear lift & level kit and B&M transmission cooler.


We have a BOSS V blade on our SB K1500.
1) It is limited on what it can do, 50-70 foot runs is it
Ballast is needed 500 lbs
Timbrens for the front
Tailgate salter is about all you would want for it


----------



## Eric78Fordzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

good kuck my budy put a 7.5 western on his 96 chevy 1500 with the vortec v6 didnt have enough power to trip the blade againt a curb on drie pavment in low lock


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

speed will probley be your friend, transmissions and gas will not be!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Back in the day...I utilized a 6 banger 73 ford 4x4,it was a 3/4...worked well. 
As others have said...place ballast in rear should help. JMO


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Eric78Fordzilla;843521 said:


> good kuck my budy put a 7.5 western on his 96 chevy 1500 with the vortec v6 didnt have enough power to trip the blade againt a curb on drie pavment in low lock


onlyyyyy not.

anyway, that spreader is far too big for a 1/2 ton, as stated earlier. your plow setup sounds reasonable, put a 1/4 pallet of salt in the bed and a mid sized taligate spreader on it and it should be a reasonably efficient setup.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowtime1;844076 said:


> Back in the day...I utilized a 6 banger 73 ford 4x4,it was a 3/4...worked well.
> As others have said...place ballast in rear should help. JMO


Apples to oranges, my friend.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

2COR517;845548 said:


> That's my job. I'm the spelling NAZI*.
> 
> *(Read quickly to make it sound like a sleazy TV lawyer ad)
> 
> _"2COR517 is not affiliated with the Nazi regime. We do not endorse Nazi ideals, nor have any affiliation with the Hitler estate"_


Haha, that is good! 2 Yard spreader is ridiculous, get a snowex 575, thats about all that truck should have.


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

have a 06 chevy 1500 v8 4x4, we run a western 7.5' pro series, and a newer western poly 1.25 sander. the front is fine with the torsion bars turned up, but the back would not carry a whole hopper of sand. we just added super springs to the rear and that should give us the extra carrying capacity we need. with the v8 we have all the power we need to move all the weight and stack snow as high as possible. the v6 is going to be the big question. adding plow and sand and snow on front. it would do it but not for a handful of seasons


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

2COR517;845921 said:


> Feels like something is missing here.....Just can't put my finger on it.


A Dana 60 or 80 along with a 3/4-1 ton frame.

Left is a Dana 60 U-Joint the Right is a 10-Bolt U Joint. That little 10 bolt will last maybe 5 storms with a full spreader


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chrisby316;845907 said:


> have a 06 chevy 1500 v8 4x4, we run a western 7.5' pro series, and a newer western poly 1.25 sander. the front is fine with the torsion bars turned up, but the back would not carry a whole hopper of sand. we just added super springs to the rear and that should give us the extra carrying capacity we need. with the v8 we have all the power we need to move all the weight and stack snow as high as possible. the v6 is going to be the big question. adding plow and sand and snow on front. it would do it but not for a handful of seasons


Springs will keep the truck level, but you're going to kill that 10 bolt rear. Borrowed time.


----------



## Indycrew (Oct 28, 2009)

Basher,

I saw in a post of yours a few years back you had mentioned a Saltdogg - 3/4 cu.yd. electric polymer spreader. What do you know about these? I'm thinking this may be a good fit for what we handle. 

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SHPE0750
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/SHPE0750.html


----------

